# [CIP] Purpura (XPS 720)



## alain-s (Jan 5, 2014)

This will be the start of a new project. Purpura
For this build I am going to use for an old acquaintance. In the summer of 2013 I had the change to get my hand on 2 XPS 720 cases. I will use these 2 beauty's to create 1 complete case.

The hardware and water cooling parts will be reused from my previous build Bel Air. Because I never got to finished the mod I will be using most of the parts that where sponsored then.

Sponsored by





































The black Case came complete with hardware when I bought it. The only thing that was missing was the foot of the case. That is why I got the other one I also will use they silver case for donor parts.





Dell created a really good system to open 1 side panel in seconds with these series. But the other panel was a nightmare. U had to remove all the hardware before U could reach to the screws of the other panel. This system would not be handy at all of u wanted to do some tight cable management.





This is where the donor case will come in handy. I removed the mechanism from the case and install this in the case that i will use my self.





Removed the profiles from the top and bottom plate and removed all the double-sided adhesive tape.









Making sure that the profiles stay on the same place before I can fasten it.





To Fasten the profiles I will use 2 methods. First I use 2 compound metal glue the other type will be rivets this way they will never come loose again.









Where the rivets where placed I had fill up the hole and sand them even with the panel.









Coming up next will be the side panels and the slot mechanism.

Till next update!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

wow, nice base
and red motherboard, its been a while i havent seen any red motherboard since most release black/dark motherboard


----------



## alain-s (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank u Micropage,
The motherboard is a old Dell board socket 775.

Update!

Time to work on the side panels and the slot mechanism.





This is how the original mechanism looks like.  





Made a small adjustment with the dremmel. Removed all the material that is not needed anymore.

















Repeated it 2 times for every panel of the case.













Did the same on the bottom of the panels.









The only rested to do was to remove the double-sided adhesive tape from the panels.









Now when there ready it is time to test it. And see if the systems works ok.

















Thank u for reading till next update!


----------



## alain-s (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is a small preview for the next update.


----------



## alain-s (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank U Nexxo,

Update!

A few weeks ago I went to visit Pascal to pick up some parts for the build. For the build I choose to go with a new front,back plate + a new motherboard tray. This way I have more option for the case.

This was the first idea/theme that I wanted to use for this project.









After a while I dissected to create something that really would fit with the elegance from the case.









These where the parts that I picked up at Pascal.









The only things that needed to be done where bending and drilling holes for the mounting.
After a few hour Pascal and me where done with all the work and the case could be assembled for test.
Thanks again Pascal to help me with this project. 

Frontplate




Rad mount




Backplate








Motherboard Tray




There where only a few thing that still needed to be done like drilling the holes for the stand offs and pci brackets









Assembling of the case.



















This was it cya till next update. ^^


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## t_ski (Jan 31, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Beautiful work


+1


----------



## alain-s (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank U guys


----------



## Vario (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow thats awesome.  Never seen those cases before but they are all over eBay and look really nice.


----------



## alain-s (Feb 22, 2014)

Idd Vario, a lot of these cases are for sale in the web.

Update

Last weekend I had some time to continue my work on the case. I started to make a support for the DVD and bottom plate. Used 2 alu profiles for this. To attache them I used 2k glue and rivets to secure to the bottom plate.

































Still need to make a cover for the DVD I will do that when the new materials arrive.





Few weeks back I visited Sander from MWM to help him a bit with building some mining pc's. In return he made a few parts that I needed for my cable management.  









The pieces have bin polished and sanded to get the frost look.
Mounted it at the back of the motherboard tray.





This way the power cables will run nicely next to each other.

Next step was the front/back of the case.

Before





After









Same for the back panel.





Installed the polished pieces in to the front.









In every open space will come a piece of aluminum. This will give a nice retro look for the front.
This was it again cya at the next update.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome, can't wait to see more!


----------



## alain-s (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see more!


Thank Manofthem 

Small preview already did a part of the cable management.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2014)

Sub'd for an interesting mod


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2014)

Sub'd cause its awesome


----------



## alain-s (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank U guys


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 2, 2014)

wow this looks good, i am gonna subscribe bcs i wanna see more, thx for sharing ^^


----------



## alain-s (Apr 12, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> wow this looks good, i am gonna subscribe bcs i wanna see more, thx for sharing ^^


Thank U puma99dkl


----------



## alain-s (Apr 12, 2014)

It has bin a while when I showed my face around here. :hip:

So Time for a Update !

In the preview I already show U the 24pin cable, now its time for the cables for the GPU.

























The colors from the MB didn't really fitted with the rest of the theme that I was planning. So time to change that to.
Before.




After.




Next up was making my own pcb for the power/eject/light button.

















To get a nice look for buttons I got my self a aluminum bar





With this as end result simple stylish buttons.





Atm the glue is getting hard when that is done I can start the prep work for the painting the front.





Short video about the change I made for the DvDrom










Till next Time!


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Apr 12, 2014)

Dat sleeving


----------



## alain-s (Dec 9, 2014)

Time to continue this project now that my previous mod (Eden) is finished.

I would like to tank Nate from E22 for supporting this project with a custom made windows and reservoir. 












Got my self 40meters of purple teleios sleeve. This color will fit better with the coolant color then MDPC sleeve. Will have to change all the purple cables that I already sleeved. 








Just need 1 extra window for my sidepanel




Over time my idea of the front changed. just to refresh your mind this was my first idea for the front of the case.




As you can see, the first idea still far too many openings so you can still see what is behind it. So I would like to avoid this and am therefore I created a new design.

























This was it again, thank you for following.


----------



## alain-s (Feb 18, 2015)

Update!
It has bin a while when there was a update. But it doesn't not mean that there was no progress.
Change all the purple sleeve with the sleeve from E22. This color fits beter with the coolant color.
Then I polished the reservoir.












Made a HDD/SSD Bracket that can be installed behind the motherboard.












Started to cut out the top window and reservoir. And completed the copper loop. The pipes will be sanded polished and nickleplated.




















This week the package arrived from Parvum System




They made a new set of windows for the case.
Thx Justin 









Made the cut out with a jigsaw and cleaned the borders with a file and sanding paper. With this as result.













Test fitting the windows. 

















Now the only thing that need to be installed is the PSU/GPU cover


----------



## AndreaNigo (Feb 18, 2015)

Love this case, and love the work you've done on it, simply clean and amazing. Good job!!


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

Kickass mod
Thanks for sharing!

Regards,


----------



## alain-s (Feb 20, 2015)

AndreaNigo said:


> Love this case, and love the work you've done on it, simply clean and amazing. Good job!!


Thank you AndreaNigo, glad you like my work 


peche said:


> Kickass mod
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Regards,


Thx Peche 

meanwhile the last package arrived from Bouwplastics.nl









Couldn't resit to bend the PSU at once to get a idea of how the look will be.









Sadly there is a lot of work at my work, so less time for modding


----------



## Toothless (Feb 20, 2015)

Subbing for smexy mod.


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh hey, what's going on in this threaaaaomg sub'd.


----------



## alain-s (Mar 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Subbing for smexy mod.


Thank you Toothless 


xvi said:


> Oh hey, what's going on in this threaaaaomg sub'd.


Thx xvi ^^

Just a small teaser of what is coming.


----------



## alain-s (Apr 9, 2015)

Little progress on the case.


----------



## peche (Apr 9, 2015)

old XPS cases are pretty interesting!

Regards,


----------



## alain-s (Jun 1, 2015)

The Time has come after a long waiting the mod is finally finished. Only re used the out side panels of the case. The rest of the panels where all custom made for this case. I could not have done this with out the help of a few sponsors.
Thank you!






































































































































This was it, I hope you all enjoyed the build as much as I have.


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2015)

mod of the year!!!!
insame mod lad, thabks for sharing such an epic work !


----------



## DarkOCean (Jun 1, 2015)

those flower are f!*king sexy ! Very nice. 
I would've liked to see some flowers on the front panel as well.


----------



## ozorian (Jun 2, 2015)

An unbelievable piece of art!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## lyxchoklad (Jun 2, 2015)

Great build. Let us see the stencil pattern glow against a wall without the backlighting.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful build


----------



## alain-s (Jun 4, 2015)

peche said:


> mod of the year!!!!
> insame mod lad, thabks for sharing such an epic work !


Thank you Peche,


DarkOCean said:


> those flower are f!*king sexy ! Very nice.
> I would've liked to see some flowers on the front panel as well.


Thanks DarkOCean, I wanted to do that to, but I like it fres and lcean on the outisde. 


ozorian said:


> An unbelievable piece of art!!!
> Congratulations!!


Thank you


lyxchoklad said:


> Great build. Let us see the stencil pattern glow against a wall without the backlighting.


Thank you lyxchoklad, if you look good you will see that the pictures are already there. 


HammerON said:


> Beautiful build


Thank you HammmerON ^^


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely epic!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

Great job you made in that case,
And thanks for sharing it .


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice


----------



## alain-s (Jun 18, 2015)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Absolutely epic!


Thank you 


ST.o.CH said:


> Great job you made in that case,
> And thanks for sharing it .


Thanks 


Jetster said:


> Nice




I am proud to announce that my website Simplicity Designs is online!
http://www.simplicitydesigns.biz/
Go check it out and spread the word!


----------



## peche (Jun 18, 2015)

amazing mod on your page fella!
thanks for sharing


----------



## dannylillhtc (Jul 8, 2015)

wow pal thats one sweet epic build


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2015)

And the mod of the motha'fukn year goes to.....







Alain-s!! 

Such beauty, such detail,  much awesome


----------



## alain-s (Jul 11, 2015)

peche said:


> amazing mod on your page fella!
> thanks for sharing


Thank you Peche 


dannylillhtc said:


> wow pal thats one sweet epic build


Thanks Dannylillhtc ^^


FreedomEclipse said:


> And the mod of the motha'fukn year goes to.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you FreedomEclipse, I like


----------

